# Buildings that many people find ugly but you don't find ugly



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

for example, fangyuang building, shenyang  



















Aerial views of Fangyuan Mansion in Shenyang


----------



## One Sky (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the impact of the Tour Montparnasse on the Paris skyline. A vertical, dark and bold structure in the midst of almost complete horizontal and gray neighborhood. _2001: A Space Odyssey_-esque.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ great shout! I love Tour Montparnasse, I find it quite slick in itself, I like the colour black in architecture and also I enjoy the contrast with the sorrounding Parisian urban context. Of course, if contemporary architecture / towers would be spread at every corner of Parisian streets then this entire quality of the TM would be wiped away and I'd probably find it rather uninteresting.

This makes me think, how would I rank the TM if it sat in La Défense? I'll have to sit on this for a while.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

One Sky said:


> I love the impact of the Tour Montparnasse on the Paris skyline. A vertical, dark and bold structure in the midst of almost complete horizontal and gray neighborhood. _2001: A Space Odyssey_-esque.


I love that tower too, sadly exists a plan to change the desing of the tower to someone more modern, but i think that will ruin it, i dont like when well designed 70s or 60s skyscrapers get a reform, i hope they keep the actual design


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this one
bank of china tower, shanghai
many people find ugly, but I don't find ugly










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_China_Tower,_Shanghai


----------



## scarer (Jan 7, 2015)

Guerrero chimalli, Mexico


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Tokyo Mode Gakuen AKA Tokyo Cocoon







*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

simmons hall mit, boston
















8 of the ugliest, most hated buildings in the world


Architects, locals, and tourists have given these structures a hard time for being "eyesores" and have sometimes petitioned to get them demolished.




www.insider.com


----------



## Pedrinho Camarada (Mar 27, 2021)

Ryugyong hotel, Pyongyang, North Korea


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
@A Chicagoan, the top should be chopped off to put a helipad


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> simmons hall mit, boston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Boston but I don't remember ever seeing this building...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> I live in Boston but I don't remember ever seeing this building...


it is located near massachusets institut technology


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> I live in Boston but I don't remember ever seeing this building...


It's on Vassar, the street behind the pyramid Hyatt. One of MIT's dorms. I usually park further down that road, right behind the Hyatt, when I want to get pictures from the BU Bridge.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

DZH22 said:


> It's on Vassar, the street behind the pyramid Hyatt. One of MIT's dorms. I usually park further down that road, right behind the Hyatt, when I want to get pictures from the BU Bridge.


I didn't know pyramid hyatt boston, I find a nice building  










https://www.hyatt.com/pt-PT/hotel/massachusetts/hyatt-regency-boston-cambridge/bosrc/photos-reviews


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*WTC Mexico*
1966


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gabrielbabb said:


> *WTC Mexico*
> 1966​


it is a gorgeous building, I think what compromises the building is that big "head"


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> I live in Boston but I don't remember ever seeing this building...


Did you see this one in Cambridge?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

RokasLT said:


> Did you see this one in Cambridge?


I’ve seen that one... I don’t think it’s ugly but it’s not good looking either.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Vanke Yun city shenzhen, many people find ugly, but I find a nice design  
















Vanke Yun City | SHENZHEN | 244m | 56 fl


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/shenzhen-vanke-yun-city-244m-800ft-56-fl-com.2044444/page-2




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Radisson Blu Sky Hotel Tallinn now Radisson Collection Tallinn 104m it's actually my favorite high rise in Tallinn.


----------

